# حباة الآمانة"كن امينا الي الموت،فسأعطيك اكليل الحياة"(رؤ10:2)



## ramzy1913 (8 يوليو 2010)

*[/bسلام ونعمة://
حيــــاة الأمــــانـة
" كن أميناً إلى الموت ، فسأعطيك إكليل الحياة " ( رؤ 2 : 10 )

+ يقول الوحى المقدس : " إن الرجل الأمين ، كثير البركات " ( أم 28 : 20 ) ، وهو ينجح فى حياته الإجتماعية والعملية ، على نقيض الإنسان الغير أمين ، فهو مكروه من الله والناس ، ولا يثق به أحد ، ولا يتمتع بأرفع المناصب الروحية أو العالمية ، أو بالنجاح فى كل المجالات .

+ وتكون الأمانة الحقيقة : أمام الله ، وليس أمام الناس فقط ، وأمانة فى القليل وفى الكثير ، وأمانة مع النفس ، لأجل خلاصها من الشر والدنس ، وأمانة فى المال ، وفى العمل ، ومع الأهل ، ومع الكنيسة ، ومع الوطن وأهله ، بدون استثناء ، لكى تستحق جزاء السماء .

+ ويطالبك الله بأن تكون أميناً ، حتى ولو قادتك تلك الأمانة لتَحمُّل الظلم والألم ، والأستشهاد ، كما حَدث للشهداء الأمناء ، وكل المعترفين الأوفياء ، لرب السماء .

+ كما تعنى هذه الآية أيضاً : أمانة إلى نهاية العمر ( إلى الموت ) وليس فى وقت دون غيره ، ولا فى مكان دون غيره ، ولا مع شخص دون غيره .

+ ووعَد الرب المؤمن الأمين بإكليل الحياة الأبدية . فهل عملك وأمانتك يجعلك تستحق هذا الإكليل . ليتك تفكر جيداً فى هذا الأمر الخطير .

+ فالسؤال الموجه – الأن – إلى قلبك : هل أنت أمين فى كل الوزنات التى سلمها الله لك؟ ( المال + الأولاد + العمل + الوقت + الخدمة ) ؟! . وإذا كانت إجابتك بالنفى ، فابدأ – من الأن – حياة الأمانة ، لكى تنجح . وسوف تسمع صوت الرب القائل للمؤمن الأمين يوم الدين : " نعماً أيها العبد الصالح والأمين ، كنت أميناً فى القليل ( فى الدنيا ) فأقيمك على الكثير ( فى الأخرة ) ،أدخل إلى فرح سيدك " ( مت 25 : 21 ) .

+ وطوباك إن مكثت أميناً فى إيمانك وعملك .

+ وطوباك إن كنت أميناً فى ربح النفوس لا الفلوس 
===============================
اذكرونى فى صلواتكم = رمزى

=================================]*


----------



## نغم (8 يوليو 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا اخ رمزي تستحق الف شكر عليه 
الرب يباركك


----------



## ramzy1913 (9 يوليو 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
اشكرك اختى العزيزة الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 يوليو 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا
ميررررسى على الموضوع يا رمزى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ramzy1913 (9 يوليو 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
اشكرك كوكو الرب يباركك


----------



## happy angel (10 يوليو 2010)

*ربنا يعطنا  الامانة ودائما الشخص الي يكون امين في القليل الله يزيدة اكثر ويخلي امين بالكثير ...
ميرسى رمزى موضوع رااائع
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ramzy1913 (11 يوليو 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
اشكرك هابى الرب يباركك


----------



## Farid fazwy (12 يوليو 2010)

موضوووووووووووووووع رائع يا اخ رمزى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ........... انت بجد فتحت عيونا على حاجات كتير احنا ما كناش واخدين بالنا منها:94::big29::36_22_26::174xe:


----------



## ramzy1913 (13 يوليو 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
اشكرك اخى فريد الرب يباركك


----------



## brethren p (13 يوليو 2010)

اعتقد ان الامانة مرتبطة بالتكريس لو فتحنا رسالة رومية الاصحاح 12 عدد ع هنلاقى فى علاقة و ثيقة بين الامانة و التكريس
لا تشاكلوا هذا الدهر. بل تغيروا عن شكلكم بتجديد أذهانكم لتختبروا ما هي  إرادة الله الصالحة المرضية الكاملة ( رو 12: 2  )
إن أول شرط للتكريس *هو أن نكون على تمام الاستعداد لقبول مشيئة الله من جهة  حياتنا*، إذ لا يكفي أن نريد أن نؤدي بعض الخدمات المسيحية.  كثيرون يرغبون  أن يقوموا بأعمال معينة في خدمة المسيح ولكنهم لا يرغبون أن يعملوا أي شيء  يريدهم أن يعملوه.
لشرط الثاني للتكريس وهو نتيجة للشرط الأول، *هو وضع حياتنا دائماً تحت تصرف  المسيح* ورهن إشارته المباشرة.  فلا يكفي أن نكون راغبين في عمل مشيئته  كيفما تكن، بل يجب أن نعملها فعلاً وهذا هو الجزء العملي.  ففي اللحظة التي  يدعونا المسيح لأية خدمة، يجب أن نطرح كل شيء جانباً ونلبي نداءه، وبناء  عليه يجب أن نضع مشروعاتنا الصغيرة أمام نظره طالبين منه أن يرشدنا إلى  تتميم مشروعه الكامل الذي يقصده في حياتنا، ونكون مستعدين دائماً لأن نتخلى  حالاً عن أي مشروع لا يوافق عليه. 

وشرط آخر من شروط التكريس *هو التواضع*؛ فليس معنى التكريس القيام بأعمال  عظيمة وخدمات شهيرة، بل كثيراً ما يتجلى في أشياء صغيرة متواضعة لا ننال من  أجلها مدحاً ولا ثناء.  إن معظم الأعمال التي تبارك الآخرين وتعمل على  انتشار ملكوت المسيح هي التي تؤدى وسط الواجبات العادية في العلاقات  البيتية، وفي الاتصالات الاجتماعية، وفي تقديم الخدمات المطلوبة للجيران  والزملاء.  إن التكريس يجب أن يكوِّن أولاً في داخلنا روح محبة للرب  والناس، ويفيض من قلوبنا إلى الذين حولنا في الرغبة لمساعدة الآخرين  ومباركتهم.  وحياة كهذه يحفزها التكريس الحقيقي ويخلق لها السبيل للخدمة.   ولكن الأمر يحتاج إلى الروح المتضعة التي ترضى بأمثال تلك الخِدَم الضئيلة. 

*إن محبة المسيح تحصرنا في الصليب حتى نسلِّم أنفسنا بجملتها لذاك الذي  أحبنا وأسلم نفسه لأجلنا ... وتجعلنا نصغر في أعين أنفسنا أمام تلك المحبة  إذ نرى أننا لسنا لأنفسنا، بل قد اشتُرينا بثمن.  وشعورنا بأننا لسنا  لأنفسنا يعمّق الإحساس بمطاليب المسيح في قلوبنا، وفي الوقت نفسه لا يجعل  لنا فضلاً في التكريس.  إنه بالنظر إلى الرب يسوع يمكننا أن نتخلّى عن كل  شيء.  وإذا ما تبعنا المسيح تماماً، فلا يكون هناك مكان للعالم.  وعلينا أن  نعيش في روابطنا الطبيعية كما لو لم نكن فيها، وأن نتصرف فيها من مركزنا  في المسيح.  وكم سنتحقق في ذلك اليوم أن كل ما لم نسلمه إليه من قلوبنا كان  خسارة بل تعاسة!! *



​


----------



## ramzy1913 (13 يوليو 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
اشكرك اخى العزيز على تأملك الرائع الرب يباركك


----------

